# Gatortail extreme 1754 gtr xd 40hp



## lgard (Jun 10, 2020)

I thought id share a short review of my new setup. Ive waited 6 years to buy a new boat and chose to go with a gatortail after test driving a few other welded aluminum boats. I wanted something that was comfortable for the family during the offseason and this boat fit the bill. The width was the key factor here. I had my doubts that my 2 year old son and wife would enjoy the loud surface drive but they really didnt mind. The boat is as smooth as you can ask for a flat bottom and it turns on a dime. Plenty of power from the 40 and the reverse on the gtr is right there with an outboard. Turning radius beats an outboard all day long. I cut my teeth killing ducks out of simpler rigs and this boat is definitely overkill but i work hard for my money and it never hurts a man to buy what he wants haha with the wifes permission. I hope you all are enjoying the offseason with your families and God bless. Oh and please teach someone to hunt this year. Waterfowling has its share of bad hunters so please stop complaining and help make a difference in this sport we all love.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2020)

Congrats on getting what you wanted ... nice looking rig ...the 54 wide is really stable !!! Nice the whole family enjoys ??


----------



## lgard (Jun 10, 2020)

Flatsmaster thank ya buddy! That extra width makes a world of difference.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2020)

I had a 54 GTrax with G-Tail engine but running trees chasing my buddy with a 48 made me step down to a 50 !!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice rig, congrats.


----------



## lgard (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank ya core lokt


----------



## devolve (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice sir! I’ve owned many a mud rig over the last 25 years. You made a good choice for sure. Quality rig!


----------



## Dep6 (Jul 9, 2020)

Beautiful rig there sir. I got the same setup in 2019, mine is camo. LOVE IT!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 9, 2020)

I have had a 1860 GT rig for 10 years and I have had a 35 GTR motor for 12 years. It looks like the day I bought it and should last a lifetime if kept under cover. Mine has 5/15" airboat plastic on the bottom of it so I dont have to worry about much (That cost me some $..)  You'll be happy with your purchase.

My motor still runs good but I had to upgrade a few things for load carrying capabilities. That 40 I hear is a great motor.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 15, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> I have had a 1860 GT rig for 10 years and I have had a 35 GTR motor for 12 years. It looks like the day I bought it and should last a lifetime if kept under cover. Mine has 5/15" airboat plastic on the bottom of it so I dont have to worry about much (That cost me some $..)  You'll be happy with your purchase.
> 
> My motor still runs good but I had to upgrade a few things for load carrying capabilities. That 40 I hear is a great motor.


It’s pretty good but once you’ve had a modded motor you will miss the low end torque and speed compared to stock. I went from a delta level 3 37 to a stock (for now) 40. It’s much better than a stock 35 or 37 but it doesn’t come close to a modded motor.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2020)

My modded motor runs pretty strong...night and day when compared to a stock 35...

 It might not last 2000 hours, but it is strong for now.


----------

